# Mulligan Stew



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, I was at the pet store that I demo at, and I was browsing their clearance section. 

They had all of their supply of Mulligan Stew on clearance because they would no longer be selling it, as they are putting out a new kibble from Three Dog Bakery. They were selling 15lb bags for $10-12. I couldn't resist! I stocked up and bought four bags lol, 2 of the fish formula, 1 of the chicken and 1 of the lamb. It's usually a pretty pricey food (I think around $40 for 15lbs) so I was pretty psyched to be getting such a good deal. I've heard a lot of good things about it from the guy I used to buy my dog food from back home. 

Here are the three formulas, what do you guys think?

Chicken Recipe
_Chicken, Brown rice, Oats, Chicken meal, Chicken liver, Dehydrated alfalfa meal, Flaxseed meal, Eggs, Herring oil, Dried cane molasses, Natural chicken flavor, Dehydrated cabbage, Inulin (from chicory root), Salt, Dried kelp, L-Methionine, L-Cysteine, Beta-Carotene, Zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, Selenium yeast, Dehydrated horseradish, Mixed tocopherols (natural preservative), Potassium iodide, Vitamin D3 supplement, Rosemary Extract_

*Crude Protein, minimum	26.0%
Crude Fat, minimum	10.0%
Crude Fiber, maximum	8.0%*

Lamb Recipe
_amb, Brown rice, Oats, Lamb meal, Lamb liver, Dehydrated alfalfa meal, Flaxseed, Eggs, Dried cane molasses, Natural lamb flavor, Dehydrated cabbage, Inulin (from chicory root), L-Methionine, L-Cysteine, Dried kelp, Salt, Beta-Carotene, Zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, Selenium yeast, Dehydrated horseradish, Mixed tocopherols (natural preservative), Potassium iodide, Vitamin D3 supplement, Rosemary Extract_
*Crude Protein, minimum	26.0%
Crude Fat, minimum	10.0%
Crude Fiber, maximum	8.0%
Moisture, maximum	10.0%*

Fish Recipe
_Salmon, Brown rice, Oats, Salmon meal, Whitefish meal, Whitefish, Trout, Dehydrated alfalfa meal, Flaxseed, Eggs, Herring oil, Rice bran, Dried cane molasses, Dehydrated cabbage, Natural fish flavor, Inulin (from chicory root), L-Methionine, L-Cysteine, Dried kelp, Salt, Beta-Carotene, Zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, Selenium yeast, Dehydrated horseradish, Mixed tocopherols (natural preservative), Potassium iodide, Vitamin D3 supplement, Rosemary Extract_

*Crude Protein, minimum	26.0%
Crude Fat, minimum	10.0%
Crude Fiber, maximum	8.0%
Moisture, maximum	10.0%*


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It looks ok to me, a bit low in protein since the meat is not followed by meat meal, the main ingridients are rice and oats.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I would rate it 4 star out of 10. I would not feed it and is very grain heavy. The Fish recipe contains 2 kinds of fish meal high on the list, which translates into lots of eythoxquin. Dehydrated alfalfa meal, Flaxseed meal, Dried cane molasses all low quality ingredients. Having molasses in the food is telling you dogs don't like it. The meat flavoring (Lamb etc) are from low quality ingredients.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I would rate it 4 star out of 10. I would not feed it and is very grain heavy. The Fish recipe contains 2 kinds of fish meal high on the list, which translates into lots of eythoxquin. Dehydrated alfalfa meal, Flaxseed meal, Dried cane molasses all low quality ingredients. Having molasses in the food is telling you dogs don't like it. The meat flavoring (Lamb etc) are from low quality ingredients.


Wow, really?  I'd always heard such good things about it. 

Damn, and I can't return it lol. Ugh, that's $40 down the drain...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Dont stress over it too much, your dog will be fine, you can always add some meat to it to increase protein content.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Dont stress over it too much, your dog will be fine, you can always add some meat to it to increase protein content.


Thanks. I mean I knew it wasn't a kibble as good as Evo, Orijen, Acana, etc, but I thought it was decent. I'll just get through these four bags (will probably keep my frenchie Murph on a small bag of something grain free cause that works best for him) and then get something they can all eat when the four bags are gone


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Actually for dogs that tolerate or need grains ( like our AIHA springer), I've been very impressed with Mulligan Stew. They post the lab report of every best by dates on their site. Mulligan Stew Natural Pet Food: All Natural Pet Nutrition - Formulation . Click on a food type and best by date and it will take you right to the lab report. I know of no other company that does this. It is also recommended by Ann N Martin, author of Food Pets Die For.

You should also see stated on your bag that no artificial preservatives are used. Please take the time to study their web site and read about the founder.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Actually for dogs that tolerate or need grains ( like our AIHA springer), I've been very impressed with Mulligan Stew. They post the lab report of every best by dates on their site. Mulligan Stew Natural Pet Food: All Natural Pet Nutrition - Formulation . Click on a food type and best by date and it will take you right to the lab report. I know of no other company that does this. It is also recommended by Ann N Martin, author of Food Pets Die For.
> 
> You should also see stated on your bag that no artificial preservatives are used. Please take the time to study their web site and read about the founder.


Thank you for the input! I thought I'd heard reallly good stuff about it, I'm going to take a closer look at their website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

I received previously a few free sample size bags of all Mulligan's Stew formulas. Used them as training treats for my Golden pup. He loved the taste. It's not such a bad food. The canned stew is very popular at the feed store that I frequent.


----------

